# Rigs Report



## Pirogue (Oct 10, 2011)

Is anyone from the Orange Beach area going out Wednesday and Thursday of this week or did anyone go over the rough weekend?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

The only way someone would've went this weekend is aboard a cruise ship or at the very least a navy destroyer. It was very rough. The tuna bite has been on though and this is that time of year when if you can go, you should go. The tunas will be there.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

Hmmm I think I might venture out Thursday night...come back Saturday or Sunday. Looking to catch some of them tuner fishies


----------



## Head Kned (Mar 21, 2011)

I am heading there Wednesday Night. Reef cast and NOAA have Wednesday night at 1 foot.


----------



## Frenchy (Oct 2, 2007)

Planning to leave wednesday morning, hopefully the usual suspects will join...


----------



## cbraz82 (Feb 22, 2011)

I plan on heading out Saturday.


----------



## Pirogue (Oct 10, 2011)

Chris do you work at Sams? If so can you rig me some chunking rigs on 80# flouro with the best size hooks you think for chunking pogies!! I can call you if you need but I will be in Wednesday morning!!


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Frenchy said:


> Planning to leave wednesday morning, hopefully the usual suspects will join...



Can't wait


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

Pirogue said:


> Chris do you work at Sams? If so can you rig me some chunking rigs on 80# flouro with the best size hooks you think for chunking pogies!!


you need to be live baiting


----------



## Pirogue (Oct 10, 2011)

Captain Woody Woods said:


> you need to be live baiting


 And what exactly are you doing and using when you say live baiting? Never live baited for the tuna only chunked! Would love to try it if I knew how and what to use!!


----------



## Head Kned (Mar 21, 2011)

Pirogue said:


> And what exactly are you doing and using when you say live baiting? Never live baited for the tuna only chunked! Would love to try it if I knew how and what to use!!


 
I use the same setup for both. Talica 25 on a Terez 200lb rod, with 100 lb power pro with a Flouro 80 lb 25ft wind-on leader with a 7/0 circle hook snelled. 

Hook your live bait through the back or lips depending on bait and either bump troll up top or send it down with a weight.


----------



## Pirogue (Oct 10, 2011)

Head Kned said:


> I use the same setup for both. Talica 25 on a Terez 200lb rod, with 100 lb power pro with a Flouro 80 lb 25ft wind-on leader with a 7/0 circle hook snelled.
> 
> Hook your live bait through the back or lips depending on bait and either bump troll up top or send it down with a weight.


 Got it I will definately try this I am sure it will cut down on the shark bits!!! What live baits do you prefer or do the tuna prefer???


----------



## Head Kned (Mar 21, 2011)

They tend to like smaller hardtails around 5". Threadfins work too. Hardtails are usually easier to find, at least i feel that way.


----------



## Pirogue (Oct 10, 2011)

Head Kned said:


> They tend to like smaller hardtails around 5". Threadfins work too. Hardtails are usually easier to find, at least i feel that way.


 We are leaving after lunch on Wednesday. Where are you heading? Which rigs?:thumbup:


----------



## Head Kned (Mar 21, 2011)

We will be pulling out of Destin Pass around 8:30 pm. We are going to hit Petronious, Marlin, and Ram in that order. We are going to bait up at the rigs and will stick around if we start marking fish. We are prepared to go to Horn Mt. for the sunrise bite but may not have to go that far.


----------



## Pirogue (Oct 10, 2011)

We are headed for the Petronious but probably no further don't have a wide range in the fuel department. We will be in a 27 Edge Water out of ONO Island ( Perdido Pass) any reports from this location lately?


----------



## Head Kned (Mar 21, 2011)

We will hail you on 68 if we see you. We should be coming through there around midnight.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

Pirogue said:


> And what exactly are you doing and using when you say live baiting? Never live baited for the tuna only chunked! Would love to try it if I knew how and what to use!!


It's very easy. Bait can be made right on the rig pylons. Get as close as you need to. Drop a #6 or #8 sabiki down with a 1.5oz weight. Too heavy and you won't be able to tell when you have them on. Should be small hardtails that you're catching. Should take less than 5-10 minutes to get all the hardtails you want. They are by far the most prevalent bait right now and are easy peeze to catch. Get on the upcurrent side of the rig (same side as if you would be chunking), hook the baits in the back, and freeline them out and hang them from your outriggers (set VERY loose) if you have them. The current is usually going to naturally push you back into the rig. You don't wanna get too close or else the barracudas will eat you up. Bump one engine in gear as needed to stay on the upcurrent side. This is NOT trolling. If you see your bait on the surface, you are either pulling it too fast or it is probably dead or foul-hooked. Dead giveaway is to look for tuna busting. If they are not, make sure you are very familiar with your bottom finder and know what to look for. Schools of blackfin and bait look night and day different than yellowfin. If you still can't tell what side of the rig is the upcurrent side, try to look at the wake coming off the pylons or read what the supply boats are doing as they are loading/unloading cargo. Let the baits hang in freespool, when the tuna eats, wait a good 3-5 count and slide the drag up slowly but deliberately and reel til the line comes tight. It's that easy. Good luck. 7/0 hooks are way too big; go down to a 5/0 for chunking or live baiting. Chunking should only be resorted to when tuna are holding deep and you can't get them to eat your live baits. Don't be discouraged if it's a bit slow at first; sometimes it may take an hour or more before you get your first strike.




Pirogue said:


> any reports from this location lately?



Hope you like blackfin!


----------



## Head Kned (Mar 21, 2011)

Woody, i have never had any problems with 7/0. I am not averse to using 5/0 hooks. What do i gain from using the smaller hook? Better chance for the tuna not to see the hook?


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

Head Kned said:


> Woody, i have never had any problems with 7/0. I am not averse to using 5/0 hooks. What do i gain from using the smaller hook? Better chance for the tuna not to see the hook?



Basically. Much less impact on the small hardtails as well. 7/0 is considerably bigger than the 5/0. Perfect for big threadfin herring, a little much for crack hardtails. Fine for chunking though, depending how you hook your meat.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

It really depends on the brand of circle hook when using a certain size. Unfortunately, there is no standard in circle hook sizing and a 5/0 in one brand is equal to a 10/0 in another. Its a pain in the ass.

Yes, I do work at Sam's and either Mark or me can get you some rigs. I have jury duty tomorrow and depending on whether I'm let out tomorrow or not will depend on whether I can make them for you. I'll let you know tomorrow whether or not I can and can let Mark know to get you rigged up.

As far as live-baiting, chunking, trolling, etc...... do all of them and let the fish decide what is best on that given day. I usually start live baiting and go from there.


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks for posting the advice. learned something today going with Frenchy tomorrow 

Love blackfin


----------



## Pirogue (Oct 10, 2011)

submariner said:


> Thanks for posting the advice. learned something today going with Frenchy tomorrow
> 
> Love blackfin


 Where is Frenchy going, out of where and what time are you planning on leaving?


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

We are leaving at 4am, unsure of exact plan as of now. Leaving out of Bayou Chico.


----------

